# Making Tongue and Groove on Interior Angle?



## ClevelandBaller (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm making tongue and groove joints using the method in this video: http://youtu.be/kei_h3rYv9E

This works fine for exterior angles, but I need to make one for an interior right angle. How can I do this?


----------

